# Er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben gemusst / müssen.



## archibaldworthington

„Dirk musste fürs Examen lernen, aber er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben gemusst.”

Is this correct? I think "gemusst" should be used, but "müssen" is used in the answer key.


----------



## ablativ

Yes, it must be "müssen". It's the so called "Ersatzinfinitiv". Just search for "Ersatzinfinitiv" here on the forum and you'll get plenty of hits.

"lieber" in your example sentence sounds wrong. What does your sentence really mean? "müssen" and "lieber" don't fit together. "wollen" and "lieber" would work.

Edit: After reviewing my post, I must admit there are situations you can use "müssen" and (some kind of) "lieber":
_
Es wäre ihm lieber gewesen, er hätte ein Referat schreiben müssen, als fürs Examen zu lernen (lernen zu müssen)._


----------



## Frank78

If we have a full verb AND a modal verb (müssen, können, dürfen), for example in Pefekt, Plusquamperfekt or subjunctive, both are used in the infinitive.

The structure then is:

front position - finite auxiliary (haben/hatten/hätten/würden/etc.) - midfield - infintive full verb - infinitive modal verb


----------



## archibaldworthington

Frank78 said:


> If we have a full verb AND a modal verb (müssen, können, dürfen), for example in Pefekt, Plusquamperfekt or subjunctive, both are used in the infinitive.
> 
> The structure then is:
> 
> front position - finite auxiliary (haben/hatten/hätten/würden/etc.) - midfield - infintive full verb - infinitive modal verb


Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is order _of the second clause_ you're giving me:
FRONT POSITION (subject in this case) - FINITE AUXILIARY VERB - PREDICATE AND WHAT NOT - INFINITIVE VERB - INFINITIVE MODAL VERB



ablativ said:


> "lieber" in your example sentence sounds wrong. What does your sentence really mean? "müssen" and "lieber" don't fit together. "wollen" and "lieber" would work.


„Dirk musste fürs Examen lernen, aber er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben.” works, correct?


----------



## Frank78

archibaldworthington said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is order _of the second clause_ you're giving me:



Of course since you enquiered about that one.



archibaldworthington said:


> FRONT POSITION (subject in this case) - FINITE AUXILIARY VERB - PREDICATE AND WHAT NOT - INFINITIVE VERB - INFINITIVE MODAL VERB



er - *hätte* - ein Referat - *schreiben *-* müssen*

Ich habe ihm helfen wollen.
Ich hätte sie kennenlernen können.


----------



## archibaldworthington

Frank78 said:


> er - *hätte* - ein Referat - *schreiben *-* müssen*


Just to be clear:
FRONT POSITION (er) - FINITE AUXILIARY VERB (*hätte*) - PREDICATE AND WHAT NOT (ein Referat) - INFINITIVE VERB (*schreiben*) - INFINITIVE MODAL VERB (*müssen*)


----------



## manfy

archibaldworthington said:


> „Dirk musste fürs Examen lernen, aber er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben.” works, correct?


Afraid not!
The concept of _Ersatzinfinitiv_ is only applied when several verbs are strung together:
"...aber er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben wollen." 
"...aber er hätte lieber ein Referat geschrieben." 

Exception: Modal verbs are usually used in _Ersatzinfinitiv_ even without preceding infinitive verb:
"Er hat (es) gemusst." This is grammatically allowed but stylistically frowned upon.
"Er hat (es) müssen." This is the normal and accepted use.


----------



## bearded

@ Manfy
> Er hat es müssen. This is the normal and accepted use <
I know that the phrase is correct, although it sounds a bit odd to my ear (my fault). But can that _Wendung_ be extended to any modal verb, for example
_er hat es wollen, er h__ätte es sollen, _etc.?


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> @ Manfy
> > Er hat es müssen. This is the normal and accepted use <
> I know that the phrase is correct, although it sounds a bit odd to my ear (my fault). But can that _Wendung_ be extended to any modal verb, for example
> _er hat es wollen, er h__ätte es sollen, _etc.?



Ich habe gerade im _DUDEN Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ nachgeschlagen:

"Das Partizip II des Vollverbs _dürfen _heißt _gedurft: Sie hat es nicht gedurft._ Wenn _dürfen_ als Modalverb gebraucht wird, steht nach einem Infinitiv nicht das Partizip II _gedurft_, sondern der Infinitiv _dürfen: Sie hätte es tun dürfen._ [...]"

Die anderen Modalverben werden genauso behandelt.

Der DUDEN hat also eine andere Meinung als manfy.


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Glockenblume.
Do you think that phrases like _er hat es wollen, du hättest es nicht dürfen_, etc. might be typical of some regions, e.g.Austria or Bavaria (considering that manfy is Austrian)? Maybe Duden only includes 'german' German.


----------



## manfy

Glockenblume said:


> Der DUDEN hat also eine andere Meinung als manfy.


Ist dieser Duden aus diesem Jahrhundert?
Gekonnt und gemocht verwende ich ohne Wimpernzucken, vielleicht auch noch gewollt. Aber gemusst, gedurft und gesollt klingen schon sehr angestaubt als Vollverb und ich glaube die letzten 3 Formen habe ich noch nie im Mediendeutsch (TV/Radio/Zeitung) oder formalen Hochdeutsch gehört.
Und ich bin nicht mehr ganz taufrisch...sprich, ich komme langsam in die Nähe meines Ablaufdatums... 

------------------
PS: Da fällt mir ein, im nördlichen Sprachraum wird der Perfekt des Modalverbs wohl eher durch Präteritum ersetzt.
Im Süden hingegen, wo Präteritum in Umgangssprache als regelrecht sonderbar gilt, findet überwiegend der Ersatzkonjunktiv Anwendung. 

Das Resultat ist dasselbe: Modalverben, als Vollverb benutzt, werden selten oder fast nie im (normalen) Perfekt angewandt.


----------



## Glockenblume

manfy said:


> Ist dieser Duden aus diesem Jahrhundert?
> 
> 
> ------------------
> PS: Da fällt mir ein, im nördlichen Sprachraum wird der Perfekt des Modalverbs wohl eher durch Präteritum ersetzt.
> Im Süden hingegen, wo Präteritum in Umgangssprache als regelrecht sonderbar gilt, findet überwiegend der Ersatzkonjunktiv Anwendung.
> 
> Das Resultat ist dasselbe: Modalverben, als Vollverb benutzt, werden selten oder fast nie im (normalen) Perfekt angewandt.



Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, manfy: "[Copyright-Zeichen] 2007 Bibliographisches Institut GmbH, Mannheim 2010"
Mich persönlich, als Süddeutsche, würde der Ersatzinfinitiv im obengenannten Fall nicht stören; schließlich ist der DUDEN auch nur ein Buch, und nicht alles, was dort steht, leuchtet mir ein.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> @ Manfy
> > Er hat es müssen. This is the normal and accepted use <
> I know that the phrase is correct, although it sounds a bit odd to my ear (my fault). But can that _Wendung_ be extended to any modal verb, for example
> _er hat es wollen, er h__ätte es sollen, _etc.?


When modal verbs are used as full verbs they often sound odd (and a tad colloquial).
They are often used as an ellipsis, e.g._ "er hat es wollen" = "er hat es haben wollen"; "er hätte sollen" = "er hätte es tun sollen"_ 



bearded man said:


> Thank you, Glockenblume.
> Do you think that phrases like _er hat es wollen, du hättest es nicht dürfen_, etc. might be typical of some regions, e.g.Austria or Bavaria (considering that manfy is Austrian)? Maybe Duden only includes 'german' German.


For Austria that's possible, because they used to have their own rules/dictionary (even though 95-97% was identical with Duden).
But I think that was changed after EU, now it's fully harmonized with Duden (and that's why you find many new words marked as 'österreichisch' in newer Duden issues). I'm not sure if the Austrian ministry of education still issues "Das österreichische Wörterbuch" to primary school students.


----------



## perpend

archibaldworthington said:


> „Dirk musste fürs Examen lernen, aber er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben gemusst.”
> 
> Is this correct? I think "gemusst" should be used, but "müssen" is used in the answer key.



Do you doubt your feeling, or do you doubt the answer key, archie?


----------



## Glockenblume

@ manfy:
Mir missfällt auch manches aus dem DUDEN. Obwohl die Redaktion in Mannheim ist, ist er doch ziemlich norddeutsch orientiert. Da wird übrigens _deutsch_ nicht nur oft mit "deutschland-deutsch" gleichgesetzt, sondern auch manche norddeutschen Ausdrücke mit "deutschland-deutsch":
 z. B. steht da bei manchen Ausdrücken "österreichisch", aber ich kenne die Ausdrücke auch aus dem Fränkischen.


----------



## manfy

Glockenblume said:


> Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, manfy: "[Copyright-Zeichen] 2007 Bibliographisches Institut GmbH, Mannheim 2010"
> Mich persönlich, als Süddeutsche, würde der Ersatzinfinitiv im obengenannten Fall nicht stören; schließlich ist der DUDEN auch nur ein Buch, und nicht alles, was dort steht, leuchtet mir ein.


Ich glaub dir gern! Alles ist möglich!
In den letzten 20 Jahren hatte ich geschäftlich sehr viel mit deutschen Firmen zu tun, aus allen Regionen und auf verschiedenen Sprachebenen. In der realen Sprachanwendung sind mir gemusst, gedurft und gesollt nahezu nie untergekommen.
Die Ausnahme bildet natürlich starker Dialekt - dort fallen mir "sonderbare Wortanwendungen" erst gar nicht auf, weil mein Gehirn das automatisch in meinen eigenen Dialekt übersetzt.


----------



## archibaldworthington

So is „Er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben wollen.” okay?


----------



## ablativ

absolutely!


----------



## archibaldworthington

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Wie lässt sich ein Referat *schreiben*?


----------



## Glockenblume

Liam Lew's said:


> Wie lässt sich ein Referat *schreiben*?



Vermutlich ist damit eine schriftliche Hausarbeit gemeint, die ebenfalls als Referat vorgetragen wird.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Glockenblume said:


> Vermutlich ist damit eine schriftliche Hausarbeit gemeint, die ebenfalls als Referat vorgetragen wird.


Interessant! Es klingt für mich äußerst merkwürdig.


----------



## Hutschi

archibaldworthington said:


> So is „Er hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben wollen.” okay?



It may be correct, in a grammatical sense it is correct.
But it depends on what you want to say.
_
Er  hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben wollen. Rather than learning for the examen, he would like to write the text  for a referat. (May also be ironically, he prefers writing a referat but does not like it.

__Er  hätte lieber ein Referat halten sollen.
(He spoke the referat, read it in the class loudly)
_
_Er  hätte lieber ein Referat schreiben sollen.
He should have preferred to write a referat rather to learn for the examenination. 

_
_Er  hätte lieber ein Referat halten wollen. 
He would have preferred to speak a referat (to give a lesson? to read a referat?)._


----------



## bearded

@ Hutschi
Wenn das Referat ausschließlich mündlich ist, also eine Art Berichterstattung oder Vorlesung/Konferenz, könnte man sagen _ein Referat *ab*halten ? _Oder ist _ein Referat halten _eine 'set phrase'?


----------



## Liam Lew's

bearded man said:


> @ Hutschi
> Wenn das Referat ausschließlich mündlich ist, also eine Art Berichterstattung oder Vorlesung/Konferenz, könnte man sagen _ein Referat *ab*halten ? _Oder ist _ein Referat halten _eine 'set phrase'?


Es ist eine feste Wendung: ein Referat halten.
Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass "ein Referat abhalten" völlig falsch klingt. Ich hab es so aber noch nie gehört und würde es auch nie benutzen.


----------



## manfy

Ich schließe mich Liam an. Man kann eine Abstimmung abhalten oder eine Veranstaltung/einen Event abhalten, beides im Sinne von durchführen, aber in Verbindung mit Referat klingt es sonderbar.


----------



## Lumoa

"Er hätte lieber ein Refarat geschrieben." is also okay.


----------

